# sublimation on 50/50 poly cotton blend



## shaunmic

Hello everyone.I just invested a lot of money into new equipment. I messed up and ordered 50/50 poly cotton blend from gildan. is there a way I can sublimate onto them so I can at least use these shirts to start. I really need to get some more advice on this subject I see to many conflicting stories on google. All the tees are white so is there a better color that will adhere better to the 50/50 blend. like would black and grey images hold up better than colores. Please let me know what I should do with all these shirts. I cant return them so please help me print them


----------



## mgtGrafix

Just create a design with a more weathered washed out look since that's what will happen especially after you wash the shirts. I know it sucks but unfortunately you will only get a crisp clean image that will wash well with 100 percent poly.

Are you doing anything else like vinyl or screen print where you could use the shirts?

I guess another option would be to sell them here. How many shirts did you buy? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## shaunmic

hello thanks for the response. I have about 80 blank white t-shirts. does this site have a way to maybe trade someone for polyester shirts I know they are more expensive but I need them. I also bought 80 black and 80 red t shirts. and I bought this paper T-shirt Inkjet Dark JET OPAQUEII Transfer Paper. 50 Pack to do my transfers.


----------



## STPG Press

As stated above, you're best bet if you absolutely have to use them is to create "distressed" designs so when the dyes wash out of the cotton portions of the shirts, it will look like it was intentional.


----------



## shaunmic

so I should go for more vintage design types.


----------



## STPG Press

Yes. That would be one way to do it.

How many shirts did you buy?


----------



## shaunmic

I bought80 white gildan 50/50 sizes m,l,xl.


----------



## STPG Press

My first order was 35 Gildan 42000's in assorted sizes. They are widely considered "the best", but I think they are too flimsy. I want something more premium and if you search the forums, you'll find other options to consider. I'm pretty much using the 42000's for exhibit giveaways or just testing.


----------



## shaunmic

ok thsnk you is the following transfer paper correct to sublimate on dark fabrics. T-shirt Inkjet Dark JET OPAQUEII Transfer Paper. 50 Pack


----------



## STPG Press

Bad terminology. you CANNOT sublimate on dark fabrics. Dye Sublimation only works on white or very light colors. It is a dyeing process, so if you start with a dark material, the ink you "dye" with just gets darker.

Now, there are a couple of companies that manufacture transfer paper for dark shirts. I don't have any experience with those. I got a sample pack from Coastal Business, but have not had time to experiment.

I would probably buy from a distributor who offers some product support while I don't know much about the processes involved and only migrate to eBay purchases after I've had more experience. You're likely not ever going to get decent support from an eBay purchase for something like that.


----------



## mgtGrafix

As STPG said 2 different processes here. The paper you are referring to is for pigment printer ink not dye sublimation. They are not cross compatible.

We use joto paropy paper for our dark shirts using our cobra ink pigment printer but you must be aware it does have a heavy hand whereas dye sub has no hand.

Again as stated you can't dye sub dark shirts. Look at it from the perspective that in order for the ink to show it must be darker than the shirt.

Pm me what you paid for the shirts and I might be able to take the shirts off your hands. Not a fan of Gildan but I could probably use them for something.

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TriangleDreamer

shaunmic said:


> I bought80 white gildan 50/50 sizes m,l,xl.


I've sublimated a few hundred of these Gildan Dryblend with great success. In fact, the sand color is a quite popular option with some of my designs. You will get a slightly faded look but I've found that more people like it than don't.

Actually, I rarely sublimate to 100% poly because of the paper crease issue. My most commonly used shirt is Tultex 241 which is a 65/35 poly/cotton blend. Second most used is the Gildan Dryblend you have.

Honestly, it all depends on what you do and how you plan to use them. I seldom do photos. Most of my designs work extremely well with the blends so if it ain't broke, not gonna fix it!


----------



## mgtGrafix

Shaun clear out your pm..you've exceeded the limit probably because your new here. BTW disregard my last pm I saw the breakdown. Send me a pm after you clear the box

Sent from my SM-N900V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## shaunmic

I cleared out my PM BOX


----------

